# Trump Assassination Attempt



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Apparently, at a campaign rally last night someone tried to take a LEO's gun and use it to kill Donald Trump.  The alleged perpetrator, a UK national who was living illegally in the US after overstaying his visa, even came to Vegas a day early to get trained on how to use a gun.

Yes, this is a serious news story.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 21, 2016)

To add some extra irony and WTF-ness to this story, The Mirror is reporting that the officer who apprehended the guy was name *Ameel Fateen Jacob
British man, 20, in court after 'grabbing policeman's gun to assassinate Trump'
*
Not that it particularly matters, but I thought it was funny that a guy with a vaguely Middle Eastern sounding name (who may or may not be Muslim) stopped an assassination attempt against Donald Trump.  A pretty lousy assassination attempt, all things considered, but an attempt nonetheless.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 21, 2016)

A white illegal, who da thunk it


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

Can we just invade England and get this shit over with? I call dibs on Helen Mirren.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Can we just invade England and get this shit over with? I call dibs on Helen Mirren.


She's taken and he wouldn't give her up without a fight.


----------



## moobob (Jun 21, 2016)

You can't make this shit up...


----------



## Etype (Jun 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Can we just invade England and get this shit over with? I call dibs on Helen Mirren.


Dibs on Emma Watson.


----------



## Queeg (Jun 21, 2016)

Trust Safariland© Holsters.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 21, 2016)

I got Helen George....


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> She's taken and he wouldn't give her up without a fight.



She'll be taken alright, taken to my house about 10 seconds after I open her front door.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Queeg said:


> Trust Safariland© Holsters.



Concur. They have been perfect for my Glock. Now, back to the news.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll kill Robb Stark a second time and affirm my dibs on Clara Oswald.

Back on topic - how exactly did he see this ending?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 21, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> Back on topic - how exactly did he see this ending?



He figured he would die in the process, after he killed Trump. He apparently underestimated American policemen. His scrawny ass might could take a bobby, or some female, but he was way out of his league going up against an average male LEO. 

That said, he exhibits all of the critical thinking skills I've come to expect from his ilk.


----------



## Dienekes (Jun 21, 2016)

Y'all have all of those B-listers you want. I'm going straight for Buckingham. Hello, Kate Middleton.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Can we just invade England and get this shit over with? I call dibs on Helen Mirren.


Emilia Clark. Already calling her.


----------



## Brill (Jun 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> She'll be taken alright, taken to my house about 10 seconds after I open her front door.



You know they sell cream/spray to extend the time frame?


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

lindy said:


> You know they sell cream/spray to extend the time frame?



I think if I were a little smarter comments like these and the "purple tip" thread would go together like peanut butter and jelly. Regardless, I'm hungover and you should really stop stalking me on ChristianMingle.com.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 21, 2016)

Really...no one claimed Kate Beckinsale??  DIBS!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2016)

Daniel Craig for me!


----------



## metalmom (Jun 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Can we just invade England and get this shit over with? I call dibs on Helen Mirren.


Umm Noooo. I am a Brit-1st gen Canuck and Helen Mirren. lol  I could come up with literally dozens of names for hot Brit chicks.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 21, 2016)

he is not cute-but ricky gervais. His humour is too funny.
BTW-I am not a Trump fan to get on topic and am not going to say what I truly think.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 21, 2016)

Rosie Jones, or any Hot Shot chick for me please govnah!!!!


----------



## metalmom (Jun 21, 2016)

FF-isnt Helen about as old as the Queen. In fact if you want her Prince Phillip might throttle you with a goblet..lol What a waste of gold.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 21, 2016)

I got to meet Dame Helen a couple of months ago; she's married to a man I was working for. She's very nice and looks amazing for any age. I wanna be her when I grow up!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 21, 2016)

Etype said:


> Dibs on Emma Watson.


Fucking beat me to it. Ill settle for Keira Knightly


----------



## Dienekes (Jun 21, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Really...no one claimed Kate Beckinsale??  DIBS!!



Hate because I didn't even know she was even English:wall:


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Really...no one claimed Kate Beckinsale??  DIBS!!



That was indeed a major oversight on my part. She forms one leg of The Kate Triangle.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow, nobody claimed Elizabeth Hurley!  Dibs!


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 21, 2016)

Hate because Elizabeth Hurley came out with a swimsuit line which consisted of cheetah print string bikinis.

For little girls.  


It'll be Kelly Macdonald for me, please.  

 Yes, she's Scottish.  Yes, I'm currently married to a woman who is from Scotland.  So there we are.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm also loving the fact that this thread has been taken very far from the fake-tanned buffoon who is it's subject, BTW.  

Donnie deserves nothing less, IMO.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2016)

Rachel Weisz.  I licked her; she's mine.


----------



## digrar (Jun 22, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Wow, nobody claimed Elizabeth Hurley!  Dibs!



Shane Warne has been there. You could hook her up to an antibiotics drip for a year and hit her with a fire hose fed from water supply hooked up to a simple green tanker and I still wouldn't touch her with your dick.


----------



## compforce (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheryl Cole for me  (since my other choices are already taken).


----------



## Bypass (Jun 22, 2016)

LOL @ this thread.

Rachel Weisz


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 22, 2016)

You all failed.

Margot Robbie was born in Australia but resides in London.

I have won.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 22, 2016)

Just when I think things cannot degrade any worse into a thread involving an attempt on Trump, turned into who would shag who, I have been surprised and this thread is the fucking god damned best thing I have seen all week so far. Well done.

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 22, 2016)

Muppet said:


> turned into who would shag who





I thought this was the "which Brit Would you like to share a beer with thread!"

Definitely need to go back to page 1 and reconsider my posted choice. :-"


----------



## 104TN (Jun 22, 2016)

Emily Ratajkowski. Game over.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 22, 2016)

rick said:


> Emily Ratajkowski. Game over.



Born in London to American parents, raised in and lives in California.  I don't know....

No doubt about the high shag quotient, though.


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2016)

Let's be honest, the list of English rose's is impressive. I'd declare war on England just to make it a Viking raid for breeding stock.

Beckinsale
Winslett
Mirren
Headey
Atwell
E. Clarke
Dormer
Sophie Turner
(okay, damn near the entire GoT cast, but I'll continue)
N. Emmanuel
Esme' Bianco
C. Cole
Hurley

And more I've forgotten. I'll be in my bunk.

ETA: Make America Great Again...with kidnapped English women. Thanks Trump!


----------



## CDG (Jun 22, 2016)

I call Rosie Whiteley.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Let's be honest, the list of English rose's is impressive. I'd declare war on England just to make it a Viking raid for breeding stock.
> 
> Beckinsale
> Winslett
> ...




Sounds like a good start to a weird bondage porno. 

M.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2016)

Nigella Lawson and a bucket of ice cream.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 22, 2016)

Almost seems like the men have taken over here. Hard to think of  male Brits. I would go with Rick and the Gov from TWD.
Glad I dont have bi tendencies because some have posted up gorgeous pics of some women. Any women onboard that could remind me of any sexy male Brit


----------



## Rapid (Jun 22, 2016)

What I find funny is that this has been barely in the news.

If it would've been the same attempt on Hillary, well, you can imagine.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 22, 2016)

Rapid said:


> What I find funny is that this has been barely in the news.
> 
> .



That's because they are physically incapable of hiding their disappointment at the failure of said botched abortion. They can't lie that well, so they don't mention it at all. 

Fucking pigs, one and all.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 22, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> That's because they are physically incapable of hiding their disappointment at the failure of said botched abortion. They can't lie that well, so they don't mention it at all.
> 
> Fucking pigs, one and all.



Yep. What's worse are all the 'progressive' and 'peaceful' leftists posting shit like, "Too bad he didn't succeed" or "Trump deserves to die!" on facebook and twitter. There's a literal deluge of them.

Media won't say a word about that either.


----------



## nitrohuck (Jun 22, 2016)

he forgot to take the shooting class that involved drawing from a level 3 holster...


----------



## nitrohuck (Jun 22, 2016)

...also, 

Keeley Hazell


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh...we are doing photos now....your welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 23, 2016)

Keira knightly and her little boy body thank you.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 23, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Almost seems like the men have taken over here. Hard to think of  male Brits. I would go with Rick and the Gov from TWD.
> Glad I dont have bi tendencies because some have posted up gorgeous pics of some women. Any women onboard that could remind me of any sexy male Brit



I'm not even gay and I know Tom Hardy off the top of my head... Christian Bale.. Hello.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 23, 2016)

I will reiterate my selection. Rosie Huntington Whiteley was a fine selection as well.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Can we just invade England and get this shit over with? I call dibs on Helen Mirren.





TLDR20 said:


> I'm not even gay and I know Tom Hardy off the top of my head... Christian Bale.. Hello.


I will give you Christian Bale for sure. Also Kit Harington. No need to post a pic of Jon Snow.

But I could like a couple of these guys/british chippendales - Google Search

Though I wish Ian Somerhalder was a Brit.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

It is a wreck lol but I went back to see who started it all-FF. hahaha
Didnt you like my Chippendale Brits lol


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> View attachment 15796



Yup, we are way away from our OP.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 23, 2016)

Tom Hiddelston and Idris Elba. I consider myself a cisgender heterosexual oppressor and friend of the patriarchy but sweet Odin are those men goregeous.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 23, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Tom Hiddelston and Idris Elba. I consider myself a cisgender heterosexual oppressor and friend of the patriarchy but sweet Odin are those men goregeous.



Forgot Idris Elba...


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 23, 2016)

Benedict Cumberbatch and Daniel Craig* would do nicely for me.

*That's saying something, since I don't do blondes.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 23, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Tom Hiddelston and Idris Elba. I consider myself a cisgender heterosexual oppressor and friend of the patriarchy but sweet Odin are those men goregeous.


Oh this is just too good!


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 23, 2016)

British Kate Upton, American flag.

Because 'Merica needs to do what we do and barge in.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch and Daniel Craig* would do nicely for me.
> 
> *That's saying something, since I don't do blondes.


I just love saying the name Benedict  Cumberbatch. I am not in to blondes either-dark hair and dark eyes.Liked your picks


----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Oh...we are doing photos now....your welcome!!!!!!!!!!





SpongeBob*24 said:


> Oh...we are doing photos now....your welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dominic West...sigh.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

sorry Sponge-didnt go in/ I see you are a boobette man lol


----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

For my Rack-couldnt find a bucket but still good.

nigella lawson eating ice cream - Google Search


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2016)

What bullshit has this thread become? 3 or 4 female members and this becomes a sausage fest?

NOT ON MY WATCH!!!!!!!!!!

Gemma Arterton
Rosamund Pike
Holliday Grainger
Joanne Whalley
Ruta Gedmintas


----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

You are sooo bad FF. As long as their are breathing men on here I could pick any Country and you guys would post the pics lol Not generalizing against the guys. Mostly not. haha


----------



## Brill (Jun 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> What bullshit has this thread become? 3 or 4 female members and this becomes a sausage fest?
> 
> NOT ON MY WATCH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> What bullshit has this thread become? 3 or 4 female members and this becomes a sausage fest?
> 
> NOT ON MY WATCH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




I think it's hopeless.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

Lindy-think you scared them off lol


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 23, 2016)

Back on target


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 23, 2016)

"Damn, four pages on the Trump assassination thread? Wow this must be a really good discuss-- oh."


----------



## metalmom (Jun 23, 2016)

So sorry Mara-I know what its like to have a thread derailed. You know that saying if you cant beat them then join them. You have any Brit females you like.
Yes sorry it went south but I absolutely couldnt stop laughing at the comments. Sorry it went south on you.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 23, 2016)

Since no one else has had the good taste to claim her, I add Agent Peggy Carter to my harem.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 23, 2016)

metalmom said:


> So sorry Mara-I know what its like to have a thread derailed. You know that saying if you cant beat them then join them. You have any Brit females you like.
> Yes sorry it went south but I absolutely couldnt stop laughing at the comments. Sorry it went south on you.



I think the problem is none of the named models are going south on him.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 24, 2016)

metalmom said:


> sorry Sponge-didnt go in/ I see you are a boobette man lol



Not at all, I like her because of her heart!






:-":blkeye:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> "Damn, four pages on the Trump assassination thread? Wow this must be a really good discuss-- oh."



We have not derailed, we are now on a stagecoach.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 24, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> "Damn, four pages on the Trump assassination thread? Wow this must be a really good discuss-- oh."


Relevant?
No.
Awesome?
YAS


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 24, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> We have not derailed, we are now on a stagecoach.



A runaway stagecoach with the restless natives attacking, more like.  :wall:


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 24, 2016)

Helen Flanagan.  The boobies.

And to be honest, kind of because of the middle finger, too.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucy Pinder
 

Alice Goodwin


----------



## moobob (Jun 24, 2016)

I call dibs on Rosie Jones.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 24, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Rosie Jones, or any Hot Shot chick for me please govnah!!!!





moobob said:


> I call dibs on Rosie Jones.



Sorry, Rosie and Lucy off the table.....


----------



## moobob (Jun 24, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sorry, Rosie and Lucy off the table.....


Uhh I said dibs? If ruling goes against me, I 2nd any of the hot shots chicks.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 24, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sorry, Rosie and Lucy off the table.....



On the table, on the floor, behind the shed... I'm not THAT picky, especially if it's Rosie AND Lucy.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 24, 2016)

Totally forgot about Gary Barlow. Hes not ripped nor half naked but would be sensitive to my needs LOL
Gary barlow pics - Google Search


----------



## digrar (Jun 24, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Lucy Pinder



You can get that with a side of Michelle Marsh and Sophie Howard.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 24, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Lucy Pinder



Rack, for you buddy!!!!






Scan to 15:00 if you need tips removing wall paper.....


----------



## Etype (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey guys, don't forget- I still call Hermione Granger.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 24, 2016)

Can we go historic?  Charlotte Rampling, late 60s/ early 70s.

Classier, unlike many tarts featured on here thus far.  (Though yes, there's plenty of full nude stuff of her out there.  And she starred in an erotic drama about sadomasochistic obsession and Neo-nazis.  Whatever.)


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2016)

@digrar and @SpongeBob*24 OMFG THANK YOU!!  If anyone needs me I'll be in the "office".  :-"


----------



## compforce (Jun 25, 2016)

Etype said:


> Hey guys, don't forget- I still call Hermione Granger.View attachment 15817



You can have Hermoine.  I'll take Luna Lovegood...


(She looks young, but she's really 25)

eta - ahh heck, turns out she's Irish, but they are Brexiting too...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2016)

compforce said:


> You can have Hermoine.  I'll take Luna Lovegood...
> View attachment 15829
> 
> (She looks young, but she's really 25)
> ...



Same difference. ￼￼￼￼￼

But don't tell @Crusader74 or @Poccington  I said that.  lol


----------



## Etype (Jun 25, 2016)

compforce said:


> You can have Hermoine.  I'll take Luna Lovegood...
> View attachment 15829
> 
> (She looks young, but she's really 25)
> ...


I stand by my decision.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 25, 2016)

Etype said:


> I stand by my decision.View attachment 15831



I wish I could go back in time. 


I'm at a resort filled with Brits right now, for the most part they are fat and have disgusting accents, but the hot ones are really really hot.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

compforce said:


> You can have Hermoine.  I'll take Luna Lovegood...
> View attachment 15829
> 
> (She looks young, but she's really 25)
> ...



Even better.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 25, 2016)

Amateurs. 

Get out there and exercise your 1st apendag.....I mean 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> We have not derailed, we are now on a stagecoach.



RF1 has a point. Back on track........

Gemma Atkinson for the win


----------



## CDG (Jun 26, 2016)

This might be the most epic and long-lasting thread derail I've ever seen here.  The best part is that the title has not changed to indicate the lack of discussion on the presumed topic.  I can only imagine people searching Google for "Trump Assassination Attempt", and thinking, "Oh, I wonder what all these military and SOF guys are saying.  Let's click on over here and.......oh.....oh, I see.  Well then."


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

I guess I'll settle for a 2nd tier page 3 girl... Charlotte Herbert


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2016)

CDG said:


> This might be the most epic and long-lasting thread derail I've ever seen here.  The best part is that the title has not changed to indicate the lack of discussion on the presumed topic.  I can only imagine people searching Google for "Trump Assassination Attempt", and thinking, "Oh, I wonder what all these military and SOF guys are saying.  Let's click on over here and.......oh.....oh, I see.  Well then."



What is dead may never die.


----------



## Etype (Jun 26, 2016)

CDG said:


> This might be the most epic and long-lasting thread derail I've ever seen here.  The best part is that the title has not changed to indicate the lack of discussion on the presumed topic.  I can only imagine people searching Google for "Trump Assassination Attempt", and thinking, "Oh, I wonder what all these military and SOF guys are saying.  Let's click on over here and.......oh.....oh, I see.  Well then."


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't care if it kind of sucks, Total Recall with Kate Beckinsale is on.

She lives in LA. I have vacation to burn. BRB


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I don't care if it kind of sucks, Total Recall with Kate Beckinsale is on.
> 
> She lives in LA. I have vacation to burn. BRB



Nothing like burning vacation to fulfill your stalking duties.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2016)

I present to you harem member #3:
Katie McGrath of County Wicklow.  You're welcome.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I don't care if it kind of sucks, Total Recall with Kate Beckinsale is on.
> 
> She lives in LA. I have vacation to burn. BRB



Bullshit!!!   I have Dibs....back off Free!!!!!


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Bullshit!!!   I have Dibs....back off Free!!!!!



Better get there first. You can't expect me to honor this thread if she's at stake.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dammitt....TDY to NY right now...fuck it, you see an opening...take it!!


----------



## poison (Jun 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I don't care if it kind of sucks, Total Recall with Kate Beckinsale is on.
> 
> She lives in LA. I have vacation to burn. BRB



I see her semi-frequently at my job. Back off.


----------



## Etype (Jun 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Better get there first. You can't expect me to honor this thread if she's at stake.


No honor, no loyalty.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 27, 2016)

Disappointed that Emma Watson is a bit of a social justice twat... but she's one of the rare, really hot ones. 10/10 hate fuck.


----------



## Etype (Jun 27, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch and Daniel Craig* would do nicely for me.
> 
> *That's saying something, since I don't do blondes.


You haven't met me yet.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2016)

What is dead may never die.

I had a dream last night where I told Sophie Turner (Sansa Stark) that I loved her as she exited my car. Helen Mirren overheard and what followed was very tense dinner. During the silence I felt something in my teeth. I then pulled out a popcorn kernel roughly 3" in length and with a white "stalk" or something.

I probably need to speak to a professional. Additionally, I should question why Kate Beckinsale wasn't involved.


----------



## Brill (Jul 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Additionally, I should question why Kate Beckinsale wasn't involved.



Indeed.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 2, 2016)

Alice Eve


----------

